

Force Dell to give the user a choice of Ubuntu or Windows on all desktops... - AGrinsPaul
http://www.ideastorm.com/idea2ReadIdea?v=1339431400221&Id=087700000008iglAAA

======
mindcrime
Add Fedora to the list of choices, and I'm in.

------
AGrinsPaul
The link below is typical of Dell, 90% of their systems that are consumer
facing and prominently displayed have large Windows logos featured. Dell also
writes "Dell Recommends Windows 7" on this page. Not only do they recommend
Windows, they also only feature Windows 7 64 bit as the sole OS option and
only allow the user to include Microsoft Office. There is no option to have no
OS installed and no option to opt-out of the Windows Logo marketing program
for the consumer much less offer even Ubuntu.

See the system Inspiron 17R (N7110) as a great example of this practice...

Dell product page link:
[http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=dncwy1...](http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=dncwy106&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&model_id=inspiron-17r-n7110)

The N7110 is an Ubuntu Certified system also:
<http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-6957/>

Why does Dell refuse to offer Ubuntu for this system when it is verified to be
supported by Ubuntu,? The Ubunut developers put alot of time and effort to
make sure this Laptop works with Ubunut, so why doesn't Dell acknowledge the
effort? Why does Dell force the user to select Windows 7? Why can't dell offer
Windows XP, Ubuntu and Windows 7 if they are all certified to work with this
machine and give the user the option from the very beginning?

There should be a program to opt-out of using Microsoft software and select
Ubuntu or Red Hat for systems that have been certified by the Operating
Systems developer and proven to be tested for compatibility.

------
AGrinsPaul
Ubuntu is just an example but Red Hat and Fedora would be obvious choices,
especially Red Hat for business users as that is used by many US/EU government
and military departments already...

------
AGrinsPaul
[http://www.ideastorm.com/idea2ReadIdea?id=0877000000006ixAAA...](http://www.ideastorm.com/idea2ReadIdea?id=0877000000006ixAAA&v=1339437474096)

